# Wallet on CM10..



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone get it to work? Mine just hangs on activating..

Sent from my weiner


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep. You have to edit your build.prop. Search Google and it will direct you to that "other" site









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

